
Reddit gets a material design makeover - TyGoss
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/shine-for-reddit/acoiihnnfofnpbnofdcgcapbjlcopifa?hl=en
======
twctek43a
Why does everyone feel the need to remake everything in Material Design these
days? I think there's something wrong with me because I absolutely hate
Material Design. I find it to be pointless and confusing minimalism that
prioritizes form over function. And I find it to be really ugly too --
excessive white space and margins and those god awful drop shadows. With that
stupid floating action button that I haven't once found to be intuitive or
helpful.

I also see a lot of demand for uniformity across all the interfaces people
use. Everything must look the same, or your app or site is crap. I get that
consistency can help functionality because it may meet certain expectations of
where things are or how to accomplish certain tasks... but I actually like
seeing different looks every once in awhile.

I don't remember people complaining about websites having different layouts
back in the day but now there's a push to make everything the same. Every blog
post is now a Medium post or a medium-like layout. Every commercial site has a
stupidly huge header (with optional 100mb video) and GIANT text littered with
buzzwords that take forever to get to what the product being sold is.

